
为树莓派交叉编译 8192eu 网卡驱动 – 依云's Blog - lilydjwg
http://lilydjwg.is-programmer.com/2015/9/13/cross-compile-8192eu-for-raspberrypi.182518.html
======
gus_massa
It looks on-topic, autotranslation: "Cross-compiler for the Raspberry Pi
8192eu NIC driver"
[https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?act=url&...](https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?act=url&depth=1&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://lilydjwg.is-
programmer.com/2015/9/13/cross-compile-8192eu-for-raspberrypi.182518.html)

In the autotranslation, the code blocks get mangle and appear like:

    
    
      <span class="notranslate" onmouseover="_tipon(this)" ...>
    

But this is a English speaking forum, so this submission will be probably
ignored (or flagged). Do you have an official English translation? I think it
will be more successful here.

